# Powerpro 4050 watt with electric lawn motor?



## SEEKER452 (Sep 29, 2011)

I what to know if i can tie a electric lawn mower engine on to the part
that make the power run a loop so the electric motor is power by the 
power it make is there a way to do this is there electric motor as high
as 7.0ph gas one that on there?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

not really sure what you are asking here best i can tell is that you want to know if you can power the generator from an electric motor that uses power from the generator if that is what you are asking it is unfortunately impossible


----------



## SEEKER452 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yea that what asking about is there a part like electric motor that take a like power 
to start it and than do a loop that give it little more to power some fans and light 
i saw something little were they use a car part and wire up and tie together so it work
that way


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

There's no magic bullet. If you need more wattage, then you're going to need a bigger machine. No offense, but your english is hard to understand.


----------



## SEEKER452 (Sep 29, 2011)

Me know Me miss that part of school thanks anyways


----------



## SEEKER452 (Sep 29, 2011)

what the best generator out there that last the longest on tank gas that under 1,000


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Bestt and $1000 don't belong in the same sentence. Roger


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

you can get alot of good ones for under $1000 check out the 2 generacs i found and they are both well over 4500 watts


FREE SHIPPING &#151; Generac GP Portable Generator &#151; 389cc OHV, 8000 Surge Watts, 6500 Rated Watts, Model# 5940 | 7,000 - 9,999 Watts | Northern Tool + Equipment

FREE SHIPPING &#151; Generac GP Portable Generator &#151; 9375 Surge Watts, 7500 Rated Watts, Electric Start, Model# 5943 | 7,000 - 9,999 Watts | Northern Tool + Equipment

here is a smaller generac 

FREE SHIPPING &#151; Generac GP Portable Generator &#151; 8000 Surge Watts, 6500 Rated Watts, Model# 5941 | 5,000 - 6,999 Watts | Northern Tool + Equipment

Here is a cheaper diesel one, now sure of the quality

ETQ Portable Diesel Generator &#151; 6000 Surge Watts, 5000 Rated Watts, Model# DG6LE | 5,000 - 6,999 Watts | Northern Tool + Equipment

and here is a LPG/gas genny

Dual Fuel Generator &#151; 5500 Surge Watts, 5000 Rated Watts, Model# EGT138 | 5,000 - 6,999 Watts | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------

